# Horsin' Around



## yv0nne (Aug 10, 2012)

I ride horses ...which I always thought was pretty much the coolest thing you could do with horses.
Then my friend's bought a horse mask on eBay. I discovered that the best thing you can do with horses is wear a horse mask& take self-portraits.




What can I say? I had to put off my run until the evening& I was bored. I may have about 18 more photos similar to this ..I laughed a lot while taking them.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

WHY did your friend purchase a horse head mask off ebay? 
It could definitely be a riot!


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 10, 2012)

That is the million dollar question! I had a few laughs with it this afternoon, that's for sure. 
Probably the best $10 any of us have spent recently!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

I can so see one of the kids showing up to a varsity football game with that thing on.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 10, 2012)

Pinkie Pie approves this activity.

And, I like the photo.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Put the mask on a dog...would be epic


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know what pinky pie is? But thanks!

And brilliant, Charlie. Now accepting some other suggestions ..I was considering riding a horse while wearing it?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 10, 2012)

Deeply alarming.

Print it.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't decide if you're serious or not ahahah


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 10, 2012)

I mean....just freaky.  But the kind of scary where you want to see more !!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 10, 2012)

yv0nne said:


> I don't know what pinky pie is? But thanks!


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 13, 2012)

One more.

Also, Pinkie Pie is a MLP. I get it now


----------

